# Paddock Space?



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all, 

Im not usually in this section (and I don't know much about horses at all ) 

We went to look at a property last night - it comes with an acre of land. 

We were thinking about loaning out probably 3/4 of it for someone to keep horse(s) 

Would 3/4 of an acre be enough for a horse or two? :sosp:

It has massive hedges around most of it - we would build a fence on the other side and put up a shelter etc if it was enough space?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Not really I'm afraid, a horse needs an acre and a half of good grazing land and then for every extra horse you need at least 1 acre, so 2 horses need at least 2.5 acres and they can't be kept on their own. Not to mention the land will need to be rested for periods and also topped, weed killed, fertilised and the fencing maintained, shelter and water provided, and you'd also need insurance - so not really something I would bother with really as it will cost you more than you would get for rent as all those duties would fall to you not the person renting!! For that size paddock you might get a couple of shetlands on starvation diets on it but I wouldn't have thought you'd get much money for it if any, but it depends on where you are though. Maybe it's a good excuse to get a couple of goats/pigs etc, make a wild flower meadow, or keep some chooks and an orchard/veggie patch?


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Like above, you really need an acre per horse... However... There are some people who want less than an acre for small ponies who may be laminitic. So it's worth asking around. 

But you won't get much luck with larger horses and that, as ideally you'd need a proper yard for someone really. 

What about goats? Or something like that.


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

As other said not large enough for a horse, but you might find someone who wants grazing for a few sheep.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Just spoke to my boss about this (he had horses for years) - he said don't even go there - it would be a nightmare 

Thanks for all your input - I could have a 3/4 acre veg plot I suppose


----------

